# Don't give me grief



## Charlie Parker

Ça m'étonne que cett expression ne soit pas déjà dans le dictionnaire de WR parce qu'elle est assez courante. Le R&C donne _embêter quelqu'un, en faire voir de toutes les couleurs à quelqu'un. _Si je pense à quelqu'un qui me donne du fil à retordre ou me rend la vie dure, qu'est-ce que je peux dire ? Voici quelques-unes de mes propositions :
_Ne m'embête pas._
_Ne m'en fais pas de toutes les couleurs. _Ce dernier me semble très bizarre. Je ne connais pas l'origine de cette expression. Avez-vous des idées ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## MaRong

_Ne me prends pas la tête ?_ 
(ou _Ne me prends pas le chou_)
But it sounds more colloquial than "don't give me grief".

Any other ideas ?


----------



## Queen Rogue

Rebonjour Charlie 

L'expression correcte est _Ne m'en fais pas voir de toutes les couleurs._

A mon avis il ne s'utilise pas à l'imperatif, comme ca, mais plutôt quand quelqu'un raconte quelque chose:
J_e te jure, il m'en a vraiment fait voir de toutes les couleurs.._

Pour ce qui est de _don't give me grief_, que penses tu de 
_laisse moi tranquille !!! _
même si je doute que cela reflète l'intensité de _grief_..


----------



## MaRong

Fiche-moi la paix ?
Fous-moi la paix ?

C'est un peu plus fort que "laisse moi tranquille", un peu trop peut-être !


----------



## carolineR

Arrête de me casser les pieds !
Lâche-moi, tu veux ! (ton exaspéré)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Mon expression est presque pareille à "Don't give me attitude." (voir ici) Je ne vous ai peut-être pas donné assez de contexte. Il faut que je réfléchisse un peu. Peut-être que je dirais à un élève : "Ne me parle pas sur ce ton-là." Ou "Change de ton."


----------



## janpol

Lâche-moi les baskets !
Oublie-moi !
Oublie-moi / un peu / 5 minutes !


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Mon expression est presque pareille à "Don't give me attitude." (voir ici) [...]Peut-être que je dirais à un élève : "Ne me parle pas sur ce ton-là." Ou "Change de ton."


 Salut Charlie,

Désolée de la réponse tardive, mais je viens de découvrir ce fil. L'expression "don't give me grief" ne m'est pas familière... et je ne suis pas certaine de bien comprendre.

Si le R&C traduit "to give grief" par _embêter/en faire voir de toutes les couleurs _(que Reverso traduit par "to give someone a hard time")... je fais mal le lien avec _ne me parle pas sur ce ton là/change de ton!_  L'expression aurait donc plus d'un sens?  

Des idées comme _laisse-moi tranquille/fous-moi la paix_ - ou à la québécoise _achale-moi pas!/arrête de m'achaler!_ - ont plutôt le sens (enfin, il me semble) de "leave me alone!/you're getting on my nerves!"

Les expressions argotiques (et familières) :_ ne me prend pas la tête/le chou_ ne sont pas courantes au Québec, alors... j'ai vérifié.  Selon le dico de la zone, c'est : 





> *prendre la tête à qqn* _expression_. *1.* Importuner une personne en lui tenant des propos énervants voire désobligeants, ou plein de reproches : « Le prof, il m'a pris la tête parce que j'avais pas fait le devoir qu'il avait donné à faire ! »


  Est-ce ça l'idée?  Ce qui irait un peu dans le sens de cette définition trouvée au hasard?  : _*to give grief to someone* is... hmm... giving a *sermon* sternly or something, right?_

_- Je me passe de tes sermons?_
_- Tu peux garder tes commentaires pour toi?_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Il est bien possible que j'aie changé, moi, le sens de cette expression. Il vaut mieux peut-être que je me contente de la définition donné dans le R&C. Mais j'aime bien _Achale-mois pas. _J'ai entendu cette expression pour la première fois dans une interview de Ginette Reno, la chanteuse.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Il me venait « Ne commence pas... » (sous-entendu à me donner des raisons de m'énerver...)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine. Je pense que cette phrase pourrait être employer dans de nombreux contextes de même que son équivalenté en anglais. On dit souvent à quelqu'un "Don't start."


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Ça ne convient peut-être pas tout à fait, mais l'idée de Karine m'a fait penser à :
-  « Si tu me cherches... (tu vas me trouver!) »

Je ne sais pas si l'expression est québécoise ou internationale.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. J'ai mal compris l'expression de Karine. Est-ce un peu menaçant, comme "Ne me cherche pas ?


----------



## La_Saboteuse

carolineR said:


> Arrête de me casser les pieds !



J'allais dire la même chose.


----------



## la grive solitaire

_Arrête tes conneries! / Si tu me traites de __ , tu vas voir!_


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Nico. J'ai mal compris l'expression de Karine. Est-ce un peu menaçant, comme "Ne me cherche pas ?


 Salut Charlie,
J'ai simplement fait une association d'idées.  Je crois que tu as bien compris l'expression de Karine.  Oui, « Si tu me cherches... tu va me trouver » est un tantinet menaçant, et à peu près synonyme de (à la québécoise)  « Cherche-moi pas! ».


----------



## orlando09

MaRong said:


> _Ne me prends pas la tête ?_
> (ou _Ne me prends pas le chou_)
> But it sounds more colloquial than "don't give me grief".
> 
> Any other ideas ?



I think these are OK. Also , "don't give me grief" is quite colloquial in English (but not especially strong or vulgar)


----------



## pointvirgule

Non pas que ce soit très recommandable comme expression, mais personne n'a encore mentionné le classique _Fais pas chier_.


----------



## La_Saboteuse

Comme tu as raison!  Bon c'est noté!


----------



## carolineR

orlando09 said:


> "don't give me grief" is quite colloquial in English (but not especially strong or vulgar)





pointvirgule said:


> Non pas que ce soit très recommandable comme expression, mais personne n'a encore mentionné le classique _Fais pas chier_.


La remarque d'orlando09 disqualifie la proposition de pointvirgule. Par ailleurs, je vois assez mal un enseignant disant "fais pas chier" à ses élèves... (l'inverse, en revanche...  )


----------



## nayyan

to give some grief semble vouloir dire en français "en vouloir à quelqu'un"

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Arrête de récriminer _!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci nayyan et Cath. Je pense que je vous ai donné tous un mauvais exemple de l'usage de cette expression. Par exemple, l'autre jour j'étais en train de parler avec quelques garçons après les cours. Ils s'étaient mal comporté pendant mon cours de français et je les gardés en retenue. À ce moment-là, mon collègue, un autre enseignant qui est aussi entraîneur de l'équipe de volley-ball, est entré dans ma salle de classe. Il a vu deux garçons et m'a dit : "Hey, if any of these guys are giving you grief, they're off the team." Donc, dans ce sens, qui est beaucoup plus usuel, ça veut dire _donner du fil à retordre à quelqu'un, donner des ennuis. _Qu'est-ce que vous proposeriez dans ce cas ? Je suggérerais : « Tiens, si quelques-uns de ces gars te causent des ennuis, dis-le-moi et ils ne feront plus partie de l'équipe. » Avez-vous d'autres idées ?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Te font suer ?
La ramènent ?_
Ces deux expressions sont très familières à argotiques.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Cath. La première, je la comprends immédiatement. Je ne connaissais pas la seconde. Le Collins Robert suggère "kick up a fuss." Ce n'est pas vraiment le sens que j'entends. C'est plutôt "if these guys are giving you a hard time..." _Si ces gars te rendent la vie dure... _Il se peut que je me trompe, Cath, parce que je sais bien que tu parles très bien anglais. Donc, tes idées sont sûrement mieux que les miennes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Charlie et Cath 

Moi, j'aime bien "si ces garçons te donnent du fil à retordre".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky. Je pense que c'est la meilleure option pour moi. Pour "off the team" je peux ouvrir un autre fil.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Moi, j'aime bien "si ces garçons te donnent du fil à retordre".


Bonjour à tous 

Je vote aussi pour cette solution... selon la dernière explication de Charlie. _Grief _a ma foi des sens que je ne connaissais pas. 

En passant... je n'aurais pas compris  « _la ramènent_ », non plus.


----------



## nayyan

je dirais aussi:
si ces gars te posent des problèmes / te causent des soucis/ des ennuis, je les sors/dégage de l'équipe


----------



## frenchlady

Pour info : "la ramener" = "ramener sa fraise"

voir la difinition : http://www.linternaute.com/expression/langue-francaise/637/ramener-sa-fraise/

(ne) la ramène pas (très familier) = ne te mêle pas de ça, tais-toi, n'interviens pas...


----------

